# Training early morning



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking for some advice to train early in the morning as I normally train in the evening. I have found I have absolutely no strength with only 1 meal in me even if I've had a great sleep.

Will it just take time to adjust?

What would be the best food/supps to have for my breakfast?

Cheers


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Normally If im working out just after morning meal

it would go 50g oats for carbs, protein shake (mine has low carbs) and milk blended up into a drink and that does me fine

whats your morning meal what carbs you having? and maybe try and incorperate a preworkout, but you shouldnt rely on preworkouts for every morning session if you have a lot


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Getting in some decent carbs would help as you'll have the fuel to keep you going, in regards to the pre-workout supps you could give it a shot and they do help but if you don't like em Redbull or a coffee might do the trick for you. Your first few sessions may not be the greatest but your body will get used to it and you'll love it as I find I am focused and have decent workouts in the morning. It also sets you up for the day aswell. Either way we're all different so if you find something works best for you stick to it buddy.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Sorry forgot to mention the breakie rq355 has got it, some oats and a shake is also the route I take or alpen/muesli and toast with a banana and a shake. But deffo make sure you get in some whey post workout and then a decent meal with some good carbs and protein source. In regards to supps I use jack3d as a pre-workout and I like it.


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Cheers for the responses, Im definitely not having enough carbs. I was having a shake (40g carbs 30g protein) with 2 eggs and a banana. Will add some oats and see how it goes. Id normally have a strong coffee and that would set me up but I seem to not have near enough strength in a very early morning workout compared to if I went in the evening.

Might take some time to adjust as I do enjoy it early morning, its quiet and its a great start to the day.

Cheers


----------

